

New unique Puzzle Game - PuzzleHouse

Autobit, Is a new an unique Puzzle Game.<p>This youtube video shows the gameplay.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=T3xQRriqzl0<p>Please play and give suggestions!
======
duiker101
links:

[iOS] [http://goo.gl/7hzvOD](http://goo.gl/7hzvOD)

[Android] [http://goo.gl/vLuwoQ](http://goo.gl/vLuwoQ)

Looks very nice! I will try it and let you know

